
Covid-19 Has Mutated and Appears to Be More Contagious Now, New Study Finds - joeyespo
https://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/coronavirus/coronavirus-has-mutated-and-appears-to-be-more-contagious-now-new-study-finds/2403374/
======
giardini
_Usually_ mutated forms are less deadly. In the case of Covid-19 we've seen
both more and less deadly mutations.

In the book and original movie "Andromeda Strain", the deadly virus mutates to
a non-infectious form and the world is miraculously saved, an impossible
ending.

The author, Michael Crichton, was not known for writing good endings for most
of his novels, despite being incredibly skilled at writing a suspenseful first
half.

The author C.S. Forester, in his memoir "Long Before Forty", wrote how
different authors often have completely different skills. For example some can
conceive story ideas easily but are slow to flesh the story out; others, given
a story line, can fill it out easily but are simply unable conceive an
original plot. Forrester says almost no author has all the skills to be an
excellent writer and so writers often discuss writing amongst themselves and
swap ideas in their work.

Crichton was blessed with the skills to both conceive and initiate stories
marvelously but IMO he should have handed off the last half of most of his
books or possibly co-authored with someone more skilled at endings. We all
would have benefited greatly: a poor ending is a true disappointment, all the
more after a perfect start.

------
Fjolsvith
The survivors will just reach herd immunity that much faster.

~~~
sfj
Herd immunity to one strain doesn't mean herd immunity to all of them.
Especially when the mutation is on the binding site.

~~~
Fjolsvith
[https://onenewsnow.com/perspectives/bryan-
fischer/2020/04/27...](https://onenewsnow.com/perspectives/bryan-
fischer/2020/04/27/fauci-knew-about-hcq-in-2005-nobody-needed-to-die)

